# Getting 2.0 Turbo Kit FastwayRacer, 8psi On t3/4, Stock internals



## Kjheidlebaugh (Jun 9, 2011)

Has any one done a similar turbo setup?
What power can i expect from 8psi? 10psi?
I have a dedicated garage and tools*
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Jetta-Golf-...&otn=4&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=5451311018086101005


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

Kjheidlebaugh said:


> Has any one done a similar turbo setup?
> What power can i expect from 8psi? 10psi?
> I have a dedicated garage and tools*
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Jetta-Golf-...&otn=4&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=5451311018086101005


Since you're totally a noob I'll go easy on you (I know totally not vortex behavior, immediate next post will probably be a total flame)

That price is ridiculous.... its basically the cost of a garret t3/t4 turbo..... anyways... that system comes with no engine management, the key to ANY setup is going to be the management (which it doesn't come with ?)

With typical setup using t3/t4 50 trim turbo 8-10 psi you will make anything from 180-230whp, that is of course with proper management.


----------



## rommeldawg (May 25, 2009)

for bolt on kit, probably kinetics to give you some idea of what would be needed to make this work turn key, this will give you an idea of the hp you can expect. there are threads for 2.0l mk4 turbo installs so you might want to read through these to get more of an idea of what others have had to do to make this work


----------



## Hurt (May 3, 2011)

Don't buy an ebay turbo kit and expect your car to be fast for long. The manifold welds will eventually rot, the turbo will have shaft play and leak, etc.. Just get a BBM or kinetics kit. Don't be cheap.


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

GTijoejoe said:


> Since you're totally a noob I'll go easy on you (I know totally not vortex behavior, immediate next post will probably be a total flame)
> 
> That price is ridiculous.... its basically the cost of a garret t3/t4 turbo..... anyways... that system comes with no engine management, the key to ANY setup is going to be the management (which it doesn't come with ?)
> 
> With typical setup using t3/t4 50 trim turbo 8-10 psi you will make anything from 180-230whp, that is of course with proper management.


To reiterate; the tune is absolutely critical.

The exhaust manifold is the only "bolt on" part in that kit; everything else will require fabrication. If you do not have the fabrication skills the cost will go up very fast.


----------



## Kjheidlebaugh (Jun 9, 2011)

*wow*

you guys are no help


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

We are trying to save you money.

It's your cash, burn it how you want.


----------



## Two . Slow (Aug 5, 2009)

greyhare said:


> We are trying to save you money.
> 
> It's your cash, burn it how you want.


if hes burning it i wanna know, i could use some and im local :laugh:

but seriously there isnt really a "cheap" way to turbo a 8v the legit proper and most important reliable way. do a kinetic stage one that would be your best but but i assure you there is all motor civic that will ruin your night that runs around here, stomped by buddies 3071 2L stroker a4 like it was in reverse


----------



## Kjheidlebaugh (Jun 9, 2011)

*My mistake holy ****ing **** people relax*



GTijoejoe said:


> Is this a serious post ?  Because you must be a complete ****ing D-bag moron (and I never call anyone out)... if "help" by your definition is yes you should totally buy that POS kit you posted, than YES, no one is going to help you.
> 
> That kit
> A) will require a lot of work to fit
> ...


sorry my "d-bag" buddy has my acc. info and said how yous are no help. thats wasnt me my if it offended anyone. im sorry.

i do realize now , from what the people say that an ebay turbo is complete ****. im going with an all motor set up. autotech 270 cam, gonzo stage 2 w/ launch control set @ 3000rpm. tighter valve springs and also new wires and copper plugs. full custom 2.5" header back exhaust from the local miles muffler.

and no im not a noob....i just dont use this fourm because like the guy above writes a novel just to put someone down.


----------



## Kjheidlebaugh (Jun 9, 2011)

but thanks to the people that helped me , without putting a nasty comment along with it.


----------



## Bariman82 (Jan 26, 2004)

That's the joy of the internet. We had no way or determining if that was you or your friend. Why does he have your password? 

Anyway, do not cheap out on engine parts, or ANY for that matter, ever. Either buy good parts with the money you have or save your money for what you really want.


----------



## Two . Slow (Aug 5, 2009)

gonzo does 2.0 software now? someone told me there only did 1.8t and vr6


----------



## Kjheidlebaugh (Jun 9, 2011)

haha yeah i know.....he made my acc for me and i never changed my password, its changed now.

yeah gonzo makes 2.0 software just bought the stage 2 yesterday.

i herd he is the man


----------



## Two . Slow (Aug 5, 2009)

Kjheidlebaugh said:


> haha yeah i know.....he made my acc for me and i never changed my password, its changed now.
> 
> yeah gonzo makes 2.0 software just bought the stage 2 yesterday.
> 
> i herd he is the man



hmm not on his site, any link?


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

Kjheidlebaugh said:


> sorry my "d-bag" buddy has my acc. info and said how yous are no help. thats wasnt me my if it offended anyone. im sorry.
> 
> i do realize now , from what the people say that an ebay turbo is complete ****. im going with an all motor set up. autotech 270 cam, gonzo stage 2 w/ launch control set @ 3000rpm. tighter valve springs and also new wires and copper plugs. full custom 2.5" header back exhaust from the local miles muffler.
> 
> and no im not a noob....i just dont use this fourm because like the guy above writes a novel just to put someone down.


awww, now look what you did, make me look like a complete d*k :laugh:
I deleted that post because of the miss communication... like I said I never call ppl out, I invite you to search the 5000+ posts I have  I just couldn't believe someone would say that when obviously everyone was trying to help you instead of the typical vortex flame.


----------



## Kjheidlebaugh (Jun 9, 2011)

its very simple.
gonzotuning.com
order now tab.....mk4 2.0l

https://www.gonzotuning.com/order/cart.php?gid=6


----------



## Two . Slow (Aug 5, 2009)

Kjheidlebaugh said:


> its very simple.
> gonzotuning.com
> order now tab.....mk4 2.0l
> 
> https://www.gonzotuning.com/order/cart.php?gid=6


ah i see...no specs on it though as far as hp unless i missed that


----------



## SirSpectre (Mar 20, 2011)

I heard a good number to base off of is 10 HP per PSI for ABAs. That will change depending on specs and head flow, and displacement.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

SirSpectre said:


> I heard a good number to base off of is 10 HP per PSI for ABAs. That will change depending on specs and head flow, and displacement.


..... so in other words, its not accurate at all? :laugh: its, true it really isn't especially the more psi you add... but anything less than 10psi should give you a good ballpark


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

Kjheidlebaugh said:


> im going with an all motor set up. autotech 270 cam, gonzo stage 2 w/ launch control set @ 3000rpm. tighter valve springs and also new wires and copper plugs. full custom 2.5" header back exhaust from the local miles muffler.


With that setup, you'll get..._maybe_ 115-117whp. Bone stock is about 95whp. 

And $300+ for an NA 2.0 tune?! For maybe a 10hp gain? :facepalm: You can only squeeze so much out of these engines, tune-wise. That's a rip-off. I don't even see on that site where it tells you what the power gain supposedly is. What is he claiming? Is there a published dyno sheet anywhere? And why do you need launch control on a 115whp car? :facepalm: If you're dead-set on getting LC, jack it up to 5000rpms. You will bog out at 3000rpms with that little torque. LMAO. 

If you were willing to drop $900 on a turbo kit, save a few more hundred and get a real kit. *You will NOT be happy going NA*.

*edit

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ncluded!!!&p=73486877&viewfull=1#post73486877



[email protected] said:


> ~+10hp and +10lbs.ft of tq.


So thats about 7-8whp/wtq. For $307. His software for my 1.8t is $50 less and I get 5x the power output.


----------



## Two . Slow (Aug 5, 2009)

911_fan said:


> That's a rip-off. I don't even see on that site where it tells you what the power gain supposedly is. What is he claiming? Is there a published dyno sheet anywhere? And why do you need launch control on a 115whp car? :facepalm: If you're dead-set on getting LC, jack it up to 5000rpms. You will bog out at 3000rpms with that little torque. LMAO.


this


----------



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)

Maybe he decided to go N/A after the comment saying that a N/A civic would ruin his night with his 2.0 turbo :laugh: 

More power to you bud opcorn:


----------



## Two . Slow (Aug 5, 2009)

groundupjetta said:


> Maybe he decided to go N/A after the comment saying that a N/A civic would ruin his night with his 2.0 turbo :laugh:
> 
> More power to you bud opcorn:


Lol I **** you not. A stock compression h22 I think it was hatch stomped me buddies a4 1.8t stroker with a 3071 on 20 psi like it was in reverse


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

Two . Slow said:


> Lol I **** you not. A stock compression h22 I think it was hatch stomped me buddies a4 1.8t stroker with a 3071 on 20 psi like it was in reverse


Sounds like a secret bottle to me!


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

Two . Slow said:


> Lol I **** you not. A stock compression h22 I think it was hatch stomped me buddies a4 1.8t stroker with a 3071 on 20 psi like it was in reverse


I've seen H22 civics run mid 12's.....lots of ppl love to **** on Honda's (here on the vortex) but their NA motors can make anything from 200-300+whp NA depending on B or K series engines.... and H motors are some where in between. Remember, its not always about power, some of these Honda's are also very light.... especially compared to a Audi A4.
... and just as another example, Endyn racing made a ~420bhp NA F20...


----------



## Two . Slow (Aug 5, 2009)

Yeah the power to weight is half the battle. Plus you should have heard him shift and how hard he was revving from a roll. It was insane


----------



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)

Two . Slow said:


> Yeah the power to weight is half the battle. Plus you should have heard him shift and how hard he was revving from a roll. It was insane


Sounds a lot like my 2.slow, this is how I roll....


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

I offer 2.0 tunes because I was asked several times for one. That's it.

I *DO* offer upgrade pricing if the OP ever decides to go forced induction, which IMO, is the only way to make some decent power without spending thousands and going all out just to get close to 200hp.

However, I do not recommend an eBay turbo kit. If anything, grab a cheap Holset and you can have some nice power for cheap.


----------



## Kindalow (Jan 12, 2012)

*.*

Well personally i wouldn't trust or buy anything from a guy name 'gonzo'


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

Kindalow said:


> Well personally i wouldn't trust or buy anything from a guy name 'gonzo'


You're new here, your opinion doesn't matter. 
I have a buddy we call Gonzo, it's just short for Gonzales.


----------



## Kjheidlebaugh (Jun 9, 2011)

AJmustDIE said:


> You're new here, your opinion doesn't matter.
> I have a buddy we call Gonzo, it's just short for Gonzales.



:thumbup::thumbup: Gonzo is the MAN!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## rkring5250 (Apr 3, 2015)

Hey gonzo i no u posted about the 2.0 programing years ago but i checked out ur site and cant find it nowhere are u still making them i would b interested in one thanx


----------

